# Lcd Tv



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

WE HAVE A 25 RSS. WE ARE LOOKIND AT MOUNTING A 17"LCD TV BETWEEN THE WINDOWS BEHIND THE SINK AND OVER THE TV STAND. THERE IS A STUD NEAR THE WINDOW BY THE SINK. THE MOUNT WILL SWIVEL ANY DIRECTION AND GO FROM FLAT AGAINST THE WALL TO 14" OUT. I PLAN TO GO IN BEHIND THE DVD SHELF AND DRILL HOLES AND THEN RUN THE DVD CABLES UP TO A AUDIO VIDIO WALL PLATE TO HIDE EXPOSED CABLES. i PLAN TO SPLICE COAXIL CABLE FROM BEHIND THE DRAWERS INTO THE DVD SHELF AND THOUGH THE SAME HOLE TO THE WALL PLATE. INSTALL NEW PLUG IN BACK OF DVD SHELF FOR TV AND DVD POWER. THE TV HAS A AC ADAPTERM SO THE CORD TO THE TV IS SMALL. THIS SHOULD HIDE ALL CABLES IN THE WALL UP TO THE WALL PLATE.

WILL THE STUDS HOLD A 12# TV
HOW THICK ARE THE OUTSIDE WALLS ( DONT WANT TO GO THROUGH)
CRAZY IDEA?


----------



## 8wheelto4wheel (Apr 24, 2005)

the studs are alum. 1 1/2 or 2 " should hold with no problem


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Make sure you hit a stud. I would not want to find a LCD tv on the floor after travelling









Thor


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

If I understand you right, you plan on splicing into the coax behind the connector plate? Won't that give you a non-amplified signal, even with the amplifier on?

I am confused I think. I look at the antenna and it has a large housing in the middle that may contain circuitry, so that might be the amplifier. If that is so, then as long as you can actuate the booster switch you should be OK. If that is not so and the amplifier is behind the plate then you might have a problem.

Do you plan on making allowance to hook up a DVD or VCR?

Reverie


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

Reverie said:


> If I understand you right, you plan on splicing into the coax behind the connector plate? Won't that give you a non-amplified signal, even with the amplifier on?
> 
> I am confused I think. I look at the antenna and it has a large housing in the middle that may contain circuitry, so that might be the amplifier. If that is so, then as long as you can actuate the booster switch you should be OK. If that is not so and the amplifier is behind the plate then you might have a problem.
> 
> ...


My amplifier is located at another plug. The dvd audio video cables will be hiden in the wall up to behind the tv. There I will install a audio video wall plate. This will keep all cables out of site. I will use short cables down the arm of mounting bracket to go from wall plate to tv.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I really hate to disagree but the stud is very thin wall it may or not hold the TV. If you were to mount it to the side of the cabnet, which is 3/4 MDF it will for sure hold , no problem. Also how do you plan to get up the wall? Kirk


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

aplvlykat said:


> I really hate to disagree but the stud is very thin wall it may or not hold the TV. If you were to mount it to the side of the cabnet, which is 3/4 MDF it will for sure hold , no problem. Also how do you plan to get up the wall? Kirk
> [snapback]39036[/snapback]​


I hope I can go down the wall with fish tape. The idea of the cabinet looks like a better idea. I need to look into that option


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Did you ever make this mod? I am curious, I am looking at doing the lcd tv mod that I have seen in several threads...


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

Devildog said:


> Did you ever make this mod? I am curious, I am looking at doing the lcd tv mod that I have seen in several threads...
> [snapback]60571[/snapback]​


I have installed the plate but not the tv yet. The plate works good hides all the cables.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Did you see this one that ZFamily did? ZFamily TV Mod


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I can vouch for the LCD installation in the Z-Family's trailer. I saw Rob's fine work at our recent Michigan Fall Mini Rally. The end-of-cabinet installation is a proven success.

Bill


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Rob,

That looks great and this is a mod that is definately in the offing. Just a few questions, if you don't mind. 1. Do you swing it back against the cabinet for travel? 2. Have you ever entered the TT after a trip and seen it extended? 3 & 4. How much juice does it draw and do you have an inverter to use the TV when dry camping?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Rob,

Do you know which model you have? Man, I love the picture quality, size, and overall look of that model just from your pictures! I am definitely going to be going that route in the near future!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Rob,

Great installation!









Now - as others have said - if I can only talk my DW into it.
That, however, is an uphill battle!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks Rob! I have been doing some investigating and found a similar Samsung model that also comes with the wall mount, and is highly rated:

Circuit City Samsung


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks Z, I will keep pricing the unit that you purchased, I might find it on sale when Christmas gets a little closer...


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

I ordered this a couple of days ago. Looks like the same mount, on sale, and free shipping!

Scott


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------

